# TempTags - Brown back in stock



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Having dispatched the majority of our wholesale orders we are pleased to advise that Brown TempTags are back in stock

Order directly from the online store

£7.50 plus postage at cost for a sheet of 4 TempTags

Brown and Cream coloured TempTags react at 65c

Red coloured TempTags react at 58c and are ideal for Soy milk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankyou to the members who have placed orders this weekend. Your TempTags will be posted tomorrow morning.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Ordered mine on Sunday evening and received them this morning. Should have bought them sooner! They work much better (quicker reading) than my thermometer and less intrusive and messy too! I've recently switched from a gaggia classic to a Rocket Giotto and can't get microfoam on it so far. Now it seems I'd been steaming too long so I've noticed an immediate improvement. Not quite proper microfoam yet but I'll get there!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

New stock has arrived and levels in the shop have just been updated

All 3 colours of TempTags in stock


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you know that you can order until 11pm for next day despatch?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Did you know that you can order until 11pm for next day despatch?


That'll keep the night owls happy, Glen! Great service.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fresh TempTags have hit the ground and stock has been updated in the web store.

Refer them to your roaster and if they become a distributor we will send you a thankyou gift.

PM me to advise so that we can get in touch with you when they order.


----------

